# Silly advertisements.



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Two ads that I just don't get:

1) The dairy farmer's association's billboards advertising cheese. I had to laugh - who the hell doesn't know about cheese? "Mommy, what's this cheese thing I keep hearing about?"

2) The 407 ETR (pay toll highway) buying air time on 680 news. Packages start at around $40K - do they really need to advertise? They're in the bloody traffic reports WAAAY more than they air actually air their ads.

Any other ads got you scratching your heads?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

the ones where all parents (mostly dads) are idiots compared to the kids.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Canada's Economic Action Plan. Is there anything that* isn't *supposed to be connected to it? I'm waiting for a tie-in with coupons for First Choice hair cutters, and 2 cents off per litre at Canadian Tire gas outlets.

And is it just me, or do the people in the Cialis ads just keep getting younger and younger? Just what is it about doing household chores that gives guys in their 40's a boner? Or maybe that's just the ultimate fantasy for women in the age range pictured. "I want to be married to a guy who will come in from raking the leaves, or taking out the recyclables, or sweeping the staircase, or drying the dishes, with more wood than a Home Depot."


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Canada's Economic Action Plan. Is there anything that* isn't *supposed to be connected to it? I'm waiting for a tie-in with coupons for First Choice hair cutters, and 2 cents off per litre at Canadian Tire gas outlets.


They infuriate me. I see nothing but job losses and those commercials are showing smiling people heading preparing for success. Jobs with decent pay disappear and part-time service jobs pop up.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> the ones where all parents (mostly dads) are idiots compared to the kids.



How about the ones in which the big dumb husband is a complete idiot compared to his wife?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

any time they show products obviously geared towards fat ppl, but the models/actors are all fit.

car commercials that show Mazdas doing burnouts in the desert for example, or other unrealistic uses of their vehicles.

It doesn't really bother me, but I also chuckle when I see what I would call exaggerated or disproportionate diversity in a lot of ads. I.e some ads make it seem like, in every group of friends you have 1 African American, 1 Asian, 1 latina and 1 Caucasian, although statistically the numbers aren't quite so balanced.
I get why they do this, it just seems so contrived.

- - - Updated - - -



Milkman said:


> How about the ones in which the big dumb husband is a complete idiot compared to his wife?


you mean, basically all ads?

I also hate any political ads...they all seem hypocritical, mean-spirited and negative.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Almost forgot, I think its Fox Sports that has stupid Transformer looking robots in their football commercials with that way too serious NFL theme song. its a sport where 16times a year, millionaires throw a ball around in tight pants and do funny dances when they actually catch it or hug the guy that was supposed to catch it. BFD. That song sounds like it was written for a Napoleonic war.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd like to see a mattress outlet opened up, called "Anywhere Else".

My favourites are from Tex and Edna. We actually used to have a pair of budgies, when we lived in Edmonton, and their names were....naturally....Tex and Edna.
[video=youtube;H8NQZGXEcm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8NQZGXEcm0&amp;list=RDxS5zNX2zVbk[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Stupid ads, which include most of them, used to piss me off. Then I asked myself, are the corporate interests that spend the big bucks on these ads stupid as well? How does the idiocy that makes it to our living rooms, cars and workplaces get there? What nitwit created it and what bigger nitwit gave final approval for public consumption?

The answer is that 'we' are the idiots and they are they smart ones and the vast majority of us are a bunch of gullible morons. At least according to their demographic studies, apparently. For them to make the huge investments required for media coverage of their product/idea, they want to reach the largest segment of the population as is possible.

If the demographic studies find that there is a whole lot of stupid among us, then that is the target demographic and the ads are designed to appeal to that. Pull out the ear buds, get your head out of your cell phone/tablet, cut the meds and look around. People are really stupid. So the ads that get the most attention are equally stupid.

And lets not even get started on the overwhelming plethora of low-brow sit-coms, contrived 'reality' shows, formulaic dramas and questionable pseudo-science programs we are inundated with...

I would wish that everyone could be as smart as me but a wise person once told me to be careful what I wish for.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;POLVy1AZVFo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POLVy1AZVFo[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Any ads that try to sell by emotions, like beer ads. Guitar ads likely enter that spere as well. Come to think of it about 90% of advertising attempts to motivate you to buy their product through emotions.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Any ads that try to sell by emotions, like beer ads. Guitar ads likely enter that spere as well. Come to think of it about 90% of advertising attempts to motivate you to buy their product through emotions.


Really?!?! Emotions in advertising, I just couldn't have imagined it.

How dare they? Such scum!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> Any beer ad where the main selling point is that the beer is "ice cold" and has an "easy drinking taste".
> 
> If that's the best thing you can say about your beer, you sell shitty beer. May as we'll drink tap water and save a few bucks.


I've had a couple of beers that were warm and fought me like an angry squirrel while going down so I think I might give these guys, whoever they are, a chance for my consumer dollar. If that doesn't work out I might give Perrier a try, basically fizzy tap water according to word on the street.

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry, not an angry squirrel....


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I think the one for the big ten app is totally stupid with the guys walking around with their teddy bears and dolls in baby carriers. So emasculating, and for football too.

I always did like the one at the drive-in where the weiner jumps into the bun though, maybe thought up by Fellinni........(if you don't know what a drive-in is or who Fellini was.....well, I'm old, lol)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Really?!?! Emotions in advertising, _*I just couldn't have imagined it.*_
> 
> How dare they? Such scum!


I know, it's hard to believe, Vads! And what's even funnier, is people fall for it. It's become such a common thing that the advertisers keep doing it over and over. It's gotten so bad that the advertising companies fall all over themselves trying to out-do their competitors.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

the wiener was always a favourite of ours too.

[video=youtube;mpSJqhKuQxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpSJqhKuQxU[/video]


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I know, it's hard to believe, Vads! And what's even funnier, is people fall for it. It's become such a common thing that the advertisers keep doing it over and over. It's gotten so bad that the advertising companies fall all over themselves trying to out-do their competitors.


Well, I fell for it. 
I had a sandwich and a Dr. Pepper for lunch, most likely based on the subliminal suggestion of evil advertisers. Oh how I wish I was strong enough to not fall for it and just go hungry instead.

What do you think they'll do next, crazier television ads, publicity stunts, floating blimps, phone calls at all hours of the day? Have they no shame? I hope they don't just show up randomly at my house on a Saturday afternoon with some crazy spiel. If they do though hopefully they bring some literature and a fresh Perrier. Mmm...fizzy tap water. Oh, I fell for the advertising again, back to the fridge.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Reverting back to the alcohol theme for a moment; this one is a cleverly, but silly named drink based on the very old joke.











For those that don't remember the joke, the cap may help remind you.










Neil


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> They infuriate me. I see nothing but job losses and those commercials are showing smiling people heading preparing for success. Jobs with decent pay disappear and part-time service jobs pop up.


... and you get to pay for that propagand... advertising! 
I love how the gov't loves to brag about (or promise) thousands of jobs but what they leave out is the average person will probably need 3 of them to maintain anything resembling middle class.

- - - Updated - - -

So as not to derail the OP with my mini political rant... I'm dreading the, soon to be played ad nauseam, Marine Land commercial! I well and truly wish that place to no longer exist if only to no longer hear that insipid jingle!

- - - Updated - - -

OOH. and another type... Women must love being pushed "anti-aging" creams as shown on the fresh faces of 20-something models!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

we got all this way in a thread about commercials. one where milk was mentioned on the first page. on a guitar forum. 

and yet, no one thought to post this?

[video=youtube_share;rcAHx5SGWG8]http://youtu.be/rcAHx5SGWG8[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

One commercial that used to crack me up was the Heinz Spaghetti Surprise commercial. I couldn't find it on YouTube (likely it's too old). The can used to sprout a head arms and legs and do this funny dance. It had Bob Hope beat, hands (and feet) down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> .. no one thought to post this?


what the hell was that!?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I think the one for the big ten app is totally stupid with the guys walking around with their teddy bears and dolls in baby carriers. So emasculating, and for football too.
> 
> I always did like the one at the drive-in where the weiner jumps into the bun though, maybe thought up by Fellinni........(if you don't know what a drive-in is or who Fellini was.....well, I'm old, lol)


Back row, back seat, what movie? Rambler station wagon with pullmanized seats.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Milkman said:


> How about the ones in which the big dumb husband is a complete idiot compared to his wife?


I didn't know they did a commercial about me and I never got any royalties either.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

_I swear cheesy wrote that 
_


laristotle said:


> what the hell was that!?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> we got all this way in a thread about commercials. one where milk was mentioned on the first page. on a guitar forum.
> 
> and yet, no one thought to post this?


The crazy thing is that people actually had to wake up, get dressed, and go to work to shoot that thing. I'd rather raise worms for tackle machines.

- - - Updated - - -



shoretyus said:


> _I swear cheesy wrote that
> _


Who's to say that isn't cheezy?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> what the hell was that!?


Yeah I think nobody thought to post it because nobody has seen it or knows WTF it is, LOL.

- - - Updated - - -



Option1 said:


> Reverting back to the alcohol theme for a moment; this one is a cleverly, but silly named drink based on the very old joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to spoil the joke by asking you to explain it but??????


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Yeah I think nobody thought to post it because nobody has seen it or knows WTF it is, LOL.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


A little Indian boy asked the Chief of the tribe how names are derived.

The Chief responded, "Well, we name tribesmen after the first thing we see once they are born. Take Soaring Eagle for example. When he was born, we looked out the tipi and saw an Eagle Soaring."

"Do you know Rain Cloud?" asked the Chief.

The little boy quickly said, "Yes. He's my best friend."

The Chief said, "Well, when he was born, we looked out the tipi and saw an enormous rain cloud. Therefore we named him Rain Cloud. Why do you ask Two Dogs Fvcking?"

Neil


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> what the hell was that!?



it's a milk promotion from almost a decade ago. there's a series of them. i don't know if the website is still active but at one time there was one, with several related vids by the same guy, and even a game. funny stuff!


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

…side effects may include:

sore throat,
dizziness,
_yada, yada…

_*hair loss,
painful swelling of legs or arms,
**blindness,
excruciating pain
death*


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*And now for something completely different...*

*Dual Product Promotion.....








*


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

nkjanssen said:


> I recall seeing ads for a diet pill some time ago that warned of side effects including "...fecal urgency, oily discharge and anal leakage."
> 
> ...or, on second thought, maybe it was a KFC ad.
> 
> (rimshot)


Yeah, I think I saw that for an anti-depression drug and thought that it was counter productive - unless of course the drug was so good that you only saw the brighter side of shitting yourself. fun dancing fun dancing fun dancing


----------

